# Difference between LED and MATRIX headlights



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi guys and gals

I need help .

Im buying new audi tt (mk3) coupe and i have 2 different model.. ONe is with matrix headlight and one is with led headlight. Can any one tell me difference between these headlights ? I know that matrix headlights got that ability to avoid incoming obstacles in order not to blind them, but is there any other difference?

I went to audi configurator and i can choose between matrix headlights and led headlights but i cant notice the difference.
i have screenshot in attachment.. Thanks guys










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

I can't help with the difference I'm afraid, if you click the little 'i' icon does it not give you an overview? I know sometimes they aren't very useful.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks like it's KnightRider indicators; a camera to get smart with other road users & I think it's linked into the satnav, so when/if you go to Europe it switches the sweep so you don't need beam benders or give £75 to the stealer to dangerous dip them


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Ahhh i see it now.. KnightRider indicators are sweet, i dont care about rest.. Too bad i'll probably pick the one with led headlights, because it has connectivity package (code is PNV ) and one with matrix doesnt.. Connectivity package means the box with simcard slot inside of compartment box in front of co-driver seat?
Is Audi connect included in connectivity package?
P.s. Sorry for bothering with additional questions but its tough decision for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Must admit not looked at MK3 in much more detail as I still prefer the MK2 ... and you can't get it in Samoa without paying a fortune.

Am sure dealer will advise... Or are u using autoebid,com?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

No, im using local dealer ( biggest and official audi dealer in my country).. They are clueless about technical stuff about equipment..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Markolaynee said:


> No, im using local dealer ( biggest and official audi dealer in my country).. They are clueless about technical stuff about equipment..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you're getting a good discount then - Xenon were a massive improvement - not quite as good as my KC Daylighters on my old Shogun though much better than the old halogens.

Let us know what you think of the LED's once you take delivery, as the TT's Xenon's don't give as much coverage at my A3's

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Well why discount when im getting led but without matrix only (its not like xenon on serial equipment)?

I mean, i know matrix lights are more expensive but that is already counted in price..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The matrix lights have an active beam pattern. There isn't a high/low beam - just a lot of light. They bend around cars in front of you, they dip away from oncoming traffic. They are very good if you don't want to worry about anything but getting down the road as fast as possible.

I have them on my A6 and they are stupendous. If you can afford them, get them.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The matrix lights have an active beam pattern. There isn't a high/low beam - just a lot of light. They bend around cars in front of you, they dip away from oncoming traffic. They are very good if you don't want to worry about anything but getting down the road as fast as possible.

I have them on my A6 and they are stupendous. If you can afford them, get them.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Cool  the thing is that i have 2 completed models waiting for me, and if i want to add something ill have to wait for 6 months..

The only thing they are different to is that first one got matrix headlight but havent got some CONNECTIVITY package, and second one has that connectivity pckage but has LED lights that look similar to matrix, but are not matrix ).. And second one got extended led interior pckage and interior alu package

So what to pick 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Led's are the same as matrix but no camera ,so same performance just don't dim for other road users and pedestrians .I'd be happy with plain led lights myself


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks!!Thats what i was talking about  
So, test drive is tomorrow and ill decide then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Markolaynee said:


> Thanks!!Thats what i was talking about
> So, test drive is tomorrow and ill decide then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plus the flashy dynamic sweeping led indicators don't forget!


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Damn i liked those flashy fancy indicators.. But i can live without them  the one without matrix is cheaper and i think ill get that one .. Well see tomorrow


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Markolaynee said:


> Damn i liked those flashy fancy indicators.. But i can live without them  the one without matrix is cheaper and i think ill get that one .. Well see tomorrow


... oh and headlight cleaning kit and auto dimming rear view mirror too!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Staaaaph !  

I can live without them too  Im still thinking because only difference between 2 models i have to choose between is matrix lights and the one with led lights got that PNV connectivity package (i cant find what is that )


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks like in going for the one with matrix...  one without havent got navi also.. And that sux big time...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

